# WTB Savage .204/.223 LRPV



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking for a used Savage .204 or .223 LRPV. I'm looking only for the LRPV Model. . Need a new project. If you know some one or you have one that is used and you want to get rid of it, let me know. Thanks, Al.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Project?! What are you going to do with it? Just curious, I have been tempted to do a Savage project for the ease of the barrel change out.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Project?! What are you going to do with it? Just curious, I have been tempted to do a Savage project for the ease of the barrel change out.


I want to build the ultimate bench varmint rifle. Savage Target Action that can be adjusted down to ounces for trigger pull. Screw in a Shilen Select Match Grade SS barrel a full one inch to the crown 26 inches in length. Definitely a truck to portable bench gun. Caliber will be 20 Practical. Lots of brass to be had for free or super cheap. Easy process to neck the .223 stuff down to .20. 12 twist barrel that will push the 20 Vmax's at 4200 ft. per sec. We have built 4 of these 20 Practicals on the cheaper Savage 12 FV Rifles and they are super accurate and fast. No recoil. You watch your hits in the scope. We have used a gunsmith to screw the barrels in with a Go, No Go Gage. Cost $40.00. Worth it to me. Haven't decided on the optics yet. At least 24 power Vortex, Bushnell Elite or ????. Stock will depend on the donor rifle or action. The 20 Practicals are a blast to shoot.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds fun! Why Shilen? As I researched mine all of the smiths seem to poo poo shilen and they all like Bartlein, Brux and Krieger, but I have very little experience with any of them...used Brux on mine.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Sounds fun! Why Shilen? As I researched mine all of the smiths seem to poo poo shilen and they all like Bartlein, Brux and Krieger, but I have very little experience with any of them...used Brux on mine.


Shilen makes a pre-cut drop in barrel in 20 Practical that screws right into the Savage action. Easy to install. We have used them for 4 rifles now with great success. Gunsmiths probably don't like them because they are precut and can't charge you the fees to cut the chamber.;-)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump.


----------

